# mount_smbfs failing to mount samba 4.6.5 share



## void_validation (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi all,

This problem has been bugging me for several days now.

mount_smbfs fails to mount a share from linux samba 4.6.5 with the error: Authentication Error. This happens on both:

10.3-RELEASE-p18
11-RELEASE

The weird part is that the same share mounts correctly on OS X hosts and Ubuntu hosts with the same password.

If I switch back the samba server to 4.3.11 then mount_smbfs works correctly.


----------



## acheron (Jul 3, 2017)

You need to use smbv1


----------



## void_validation (Jul 4, 2017)

I tried setting the "server max protocol" to every value, one by one. Still couldn't mount the share on FreeBSD.
OS X Client also breaks with anything lower than NT1


----------



## Barry Pederson (Jul 5, 2017)

Have you tried setting "ntlm auth = yes" on the Debian side?  The Samba 4.5 changenotes says:


> *NTLMv1 authentication disabled by default*
> In order to improve security we have changed the default value for the "ntlm auth" option from "yes" to "no". This may have impact on very old clients which doesn't support NTLMv2 yet.



Don't know if FreeBSD mount_smbfs falls under that.


----------



## void_validation (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks that indeed fixed it


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2017)

Barry Pederson said:


> Don't know if FreeBSD mount_smbfs falls under that.


It does. It cropped up in a couple of other threads recently too. Apparently mount_smbfs(8) only supports NTLMv1.


----------

